

37 Signals is advocating January 19th as Boycott A Meeting Day - brown9-2
http://boycottameetingday.com/

======
babyshake
All adoration for Jason, DHH, etc. aside, this just seems like the type of PR
nonsense that these guys usually won't touch with a 10 foot pole.

More like Get Fired Day.

